# VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2019)

*VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*

...hatte grade heute mit einem Kollegen eine Diskussion über VRM Kühlung. Ich finde es wird wegen der Kühlung im Moment viel zu viel Aufriss und Gedanken gemacht.
Alle Boards haben genug Kühlung für Stock Takt und wenn man OC betreibt, reicht ein kleiner unhörbarer 60mm Lüfter egal auf welchem Kühler.

Ich habe das bei mir so gelöst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist alles was es braucht um 250W Prime95 Dauerbelastung ganz locker zu kühlen. Kein Board mit Wasserkühler für 1000€+ nötig.  Mit dem Lüfter werden die VRMs grade mal ein bischen wärmer als handwarm. 350-400W sollten da auch noch locker gehen.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*

Habe zur VRM-Kühlung einfach zwei 120mm-Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte stehen (der RAM wird gleich mitgekühlt, deshalb zwei Lüfter für links und rechts vom Sockel...). Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, die VRMs meines Rampage IV Extreme bei prime95 ins Thermal Throttling zu bringen - regelmäßig hat die CPU auf den Basistakt heruntergetaktet. Dadurch konnte ich das OC nicht auf Stabilität testen (natürlich spiele ich nicht nur prime95 und im Alltag wird die Kühlung auch ohne Lüfter ausreichend sein - nur naja, das OC will ich schon austesten können). Dabei ist das Board eigentlich echt hochwertig, eine aufwendige Kühlung und sogar eigentlich vergleichsweise feine Kühlkörper.

Noch so eine Sache: Es ist halt nicht möglich zu sagen, nur weil die Kühlkörper kühl sind, sind es auch die VRMs. Wärmeleitpads sind bekanntlich vergleichsweise schlecht wärmeleitfähig. 
Wenn dann die Kühlkörper der Boards oft eher Alublöcke nach Design und nicht nach Funktion (d.h. mit Finnen oder ähnlich feine Strukturen zur Oberflächenvergrößerung) gestaltet sind, wirds ätzend. 

Gerade in Systemen die auch nach Optik gebaut wurden sieht so eine Ghetto-Lüfter-Lösung echt schei*e aus - zumal sie auch eine zusätzliche Lärmquelle ist.

Ich habe gestern aber ein gutes Video vom der8auer gesehen:
YouTube

Erstaunlicherweise hat ein umgekehrter Airflow, d.h. Luft hinten und oben rein sowie vorne raus, zumindest bei CPU-only-Last die besten Temperaturen gebracht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alle Boards haben genug Kühlung für Stock Takt


Erzähl das mal den zigtausenden Leuten die einenFX-Prozessor haben der ständig drosselt weil die VRMs am glühen sind.  



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> wenn man OC betreibt, reicht ein kleiner unhörbarer 60mm Lüfter  egal auf welchem Kühler.


Nö.


Klingt alles hart ich weiß - und grundsätzlich hast du schon Recht. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (wie das Betreiben eines dicken FX auf einem "günstigen" Board beispielsweise) die VRM-Kühlung für Stock immer reicht. ABER: Es wird hier schon sehr knapp wenn man auf manche Plattformen schielt (X299 bevor die hersteller die VRM-Kühlung aufgeblasen haben) oder manche "Werkseinstellungen" sieht die einen 9900K beispielsweise ohne Zutun des Nutzers mit 5 GHz allcore und 1,4v betreiben. Da wirds durchaus schon mal eng mit den VRMs - und bei dahingehend schlechten Boards bringt der Lüfter auch nicht so viel einfach weil der VRM-Kühler ein oberflächenarmer Aluklotz ist.

Ich gebe dir durchaus Recht dass der Aufriss um die Thematik overhyped ist. Tatsächlich hat man im normalen Alltag auch mit (alltags-)OC kaum bis keine probleme mehr mit zu heißen VRMs. Aber ich finde es gut, dass es hier mal größere probleme gab und das Thema mal durch die Medien ging. Denn nur deshalb ist das Thema wieder in den Köpfen von Usern und Herstellern so dass man mit wenig Aufwand Boards kaufen kann die solche Probleme nicht mehr haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> zumal sie auch eine zusätzliche Lärmquelle ist.


Naja der Lüfter macht grade mal 15db bei voller Drehzahl. Ich glaube nicht das es so viele leistungsstarke Systeme gibt, wo man den Lüfter überhaupt rausmessen, geschweige denn hören kann.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal den zigtausenden Leuten die  einenFX-Prozessor haben der ständig drosselt weil die VRMs am glühen  sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meist diese ganz alten AMD CPUs?  Hat die noch jemand im Gaming-System?


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*

Naja, meine Lüfter sind natürlich auch geregelt. Hier mal meine Lösung (wobei ich den BeQuiet-Lüfter eventuell auch so einklemme, dass der den oberen Kühler der Spannungswandler direkt anbläst...):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitdem mir damals mein Z68 Pro3 den damaligen 2500K gegrillt hat und sich ne Woche später ein MOSFET in Rauch aufgelöst hat bin ich mit den Spannungswandlern übervorsichtig geworden...


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *Kein Board mit Wasserkühler für 1000€+ nötig*.  Mit dem Lüfter werden die VRMs grade mal ein bischen wärmer als handwarm. 350-400W sollten da auch noch locker gehen.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?




35€ reichen, wenn bereits ein Kreislauf mit erweiterbaren Komponenten vorhanden ist. Du hast bei der Mainbaordauswahl eine geringere Einschränkung (keine teuren Monoblöcke für eine handvoll Boards nötig) und du brauchst bei einem Mainboardwechsel nur die Bodenplatte erneut zu bestellen.
 Bei den Sockeln TR4 und 2066 imo immer eine Überlegung wert.

Zwei Beispiele von zwei unterschiedlichen Firmen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurise (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*

Klar brauchst du jetzt nicht das 1000 Euro Gigabyte Board. Und ein Lüfter für die VRMs sind auch nur nötig wenn du keinen bedeutenden Lüftung drüber hast oder dein Board so billig ist, dass du keine richtige Heatsink hast. Aber wenn du schon so stark übertaktet, dass du nen Custom Loop hast, warum soll man dann nicht die VRMs gleich mit kühlen oder sich ein entsprechendes Board kaufen. Maximus XI Formula kostet "nur" 450€ . Und bei der Preisklasse kommt es eher auf das Aussehen an, als alles andere.


----------



## Maurise (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*

Ich glaub der 8auer hat da gerade nen Video zu der Thematik gemacht. Zumindest für die beste Lüfteranordnung.


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: VRM Kühlung - Warum immer so kompliziert?*

Gleich nen Monoblock fürs Board anschaffen. Kostet nun auch nicht die Welt.
Ist man halt bei der Boardauswahl etwas eingeschränkt. 

Wenn man schon ne Wasserkühlung baut, dann ist dieses eine zusätzliche Bauteil kein Beinbruch, auch wenn es nicht immer superchic aussieht^^

Bei mir ist einer drauf, seit ich mal ein x58-Mainboard von Gigabyte hatte, bei denen die VRMs ein Fehldesign waren und ständig 120° erreichten und damit die CPU gedrosselt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

